# Led



## RandomSnapple (Aug 23, 2011)

Is it possible to somehow use the hard key backlights as a notification LED?


----------



## ThehulKK (Aug 31, 2011)

"RandomSnapple said:


> Is it possible to somehow use the hard key backlights as a notification LED?


That is a great idea, someone?


----------



## SOTK (Jul 25, 2011)

BLN (Back light notification) was used extensively with the Fascinate. People either loved it or hated it. I kinda liked it especially when used through a custom app like Blinky. BLN is a kernel thing so I'm sure you'd need source for one; however, the Fascinate used capacitive buttons and the Charge mechanical so I don't know if that makes a difference or not. At any rate, somebody more informed than I could weigh in on this better but I'm with you.... BLN would be a welcome mod for this phone. I miss having it!

Sent from my Gummy Charged GBE 2.0 using Tapatalk


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

"SOTK said:


> BLN (Back light notification) was used extensively with the Fascinate. People either loved it or hated it. I kinda liked it especially when used through a custom app like Blinky. BLN is a kernel thing so I'm sure you'd need source for one; however, the Fascinate used capacitive buttons and the Charge mechanical so I don't know if that makes a difference or not. At any rate, somebody more informed than I could weigh in on this better but I'm with you.... BLN would be a welcome mod for this phone. I miss having it!
> 
> Sent from my Gummy Charged GBE 2.0 using Tapatalk


Arguably useless imho since the backlights on the buttons are so dim.


----------



## SOTK (Jul 25, 2011)

True. The backlights are much dimmer on the Charge than Fascinate.

Sent from my Gummy Charged GBE 2.0 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruiserdude (Jun 23, 2011)

I just use NoLED and call it a day, though that's an interesting idea. Problem is, I wouldn't be likely to notice it. The button backlights don't really stand out much in a bright setting, they just look white either way. But you could certainly tell at night, be great if it could flash or pulse or something.


----------



## squid267 (Jun 23, 2011)

Cruiserdude said:


> I just use NoLED and call it a day, though that's an interesting idea. Problem is, I wouldn't be likely to notice it. The button backlights don't really stand out much in a bright setting, they just look white either way. But you could certainly tell at night, be great if it could flash or pulse or something.


I agree noled is the way to go. Very convinent and it doesnt drain battery (Im on GC GBRC1.2)


----------



## tm24fan8 (Aug 1, 2011)

Great idea, would love to see this. I miss the status led on my Incredible!


----------



## Steve.G (Sep 7, 2011)

Terrible idea. It would be incredibly useful and make me want to take off my Otterbox. Therefore I vote against it. :tongue3:


----------



## BleedsOrangeandBlue (Aug 11, 2011)

I couldn't even tell you what makes my buttons turn on and off as it is. It seems totally random, I'll be playing on my phone and they'll just turn off.

I use noLED, but only need it in class. Otherwise, I turn it off as that's the only place I'll be where I'll see it without hearing it.


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

"BleedsOrangeandBlue said:


> I couldn't even tell you what makes my buttons turn on and off as it is. It seems totally random, I'll be playing on my phone and they'll just turn off.
> 
> I use noLED, but only need it in class. Otherwise, I turn it off as that's the only place I'll be where I'll see it without hearing it.


When it detects a "low light situation" the phone turns them on. Supposedly. I'm in pitch black right now and they aren't on.

EDIT: disregard that, they weren't on because the battery was under 10%

Also, Samsung says they're trying to get rid of the "feature" (not really useful if you can't see them), but the Sammy devs are having a tough time getting rid of them.


----------

